# Bannerdale Centre, Sheffield, April 2015



## HughieD (Apr 29, 2015)

Wasn’t going to post this originally as I couldn’t get any internals as it was securely Heras fenced-off. Pity as the building apparently contained some nice internal art deco features which Sheffield possesses precious few of these days. When I took the first lot of pictures the place was stripped ready for demolition and awaiting the final sign-off from the council. Was hoping an opportunity was going to present itself to have a look inside but alas the demolition started out of the blue and it was too late. Anyhow thought I would now post the pictures as no one else has covered this place and no one ever will so externals are better than nothing. Here’s the history.

Bannerdale Centre served the local community since being built the 1930s. It started life as Abbeydale Girls Grammar School. In 1958 it became a mixed comprehensive school before being closed as a school after the 2009/10 academic year for being listed amongst the schools with worst GCSE examination results. Having been empty for some considerable time it was brought back into use as teacher training/Education Dept. Having finally closed since 2013, it is now being demolished and joins the recently demolished 1958 Abbeydale Boys Grammar School, Abbeydale Grange and Holt House. The site will be cleared for housing and 100 new homes. 

On with the pre-demo pictures.


img7601 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7619 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7603 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7604 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7605 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Unsafe my a*se:


img7606 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The rather fetching deco front of the centre:


img7612 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7616 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7607 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7608 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7609 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7610 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7617 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7618 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The nearby lodge also scheduled for demolition:


img7614 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7613 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7615 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here goes the demolition:


img8790 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8792 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8793 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7618 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8787 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8797 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8796 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally…the stairway to nowhere:


img8799 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 29, 2015)

Like the staircase to nowhere


----------



## HughieD (Apr 29, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Like the staircase to nowhere



Weird the way they have just left it high and dry there.


----------



## smiler (Apr 30, 2015)

You got good shots of what was left, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 1, 2015)

smiler said:


> You got good shots of what was left, Thanks



Cheers Smiler. Just a shame I didn't get a record of the interior. Not much info on this place anywhere on the Web.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

Blimey what a mess! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (May 2, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Blimey what a mess! Thanks for sharing



Really gets my goat when they knock perfectly good buildings down. Structurally this place was sound. What a complete mess....


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2015)

Great photos and record of its demise! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Landie_Man (May 2, 2015)

I've seen at least 4 points which invalidate the statement about the heras ;-) and would NOT require B+E. Code infringement, I shall keep quiet as we don't want the local scum kids getting in. 

Nice photos but have another crack mate. Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## mookster (May 2, 2015)

Landie_Man said:


> I've seen at least 4 points which invalidate the statement about the heras ;-) and would NOT require B+E. Code infringement, I shall keep quiet as we don't want the local scum kids getting in.
> 
> Nice photos but have another crack mate. Seek and ye shall find.



Did you look at the second half of the photos


----------



## Landie_Man (May 2, 2015)

Sometimes going in when its half demolished is the only way.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 2, 2015)

Heard this was going but din't get the chance to go up and have a look  Shame theres no internal pics, but at least you got something.


----------



## HughieD (May 3, 2015)

Goldie87 said:


> Heard this was going but din't get the chance to go up and have a look  Shame theres no internal pics, but at least you got something.



Yeah Goldie agreed. Real shame given that no one else covered it. Didn't fancy it once the demo started. Place is now just a pile of rubble.


----------



## Locksley (May 22, 2015)

Shame you couldn't get in. I didn't even realise this place was there, it's only down the road from me.


----------

